# SMF Apparel is here!!!!!!



## glued2it (Dec 3, 2007)

We asked and we received!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...1&postcount=58


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 3, 2007)

Order placed tonight


----------



## gramason (Dec 3, 2007)

WOO HOOO I'll be placing an order today.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 3, 2007)

What a great assortment!!
I don't know about the thong though........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Thank you Jeff!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes, a great assortment indeed! As far as the thong... well, let's just say the wheels are turnin' in my evil li'l mind!!


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## cowgirl (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL...I wonder how that thong would look hanging from the smoke stack of my horizontal?


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 3, 2007)

Hot!


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 3, 2007)

I wasn't gonna take that any further ....


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL, it would probably catch on fire and burn up........oh well...on to plan B.


----------



## lisacsco (Dec 3, 2007)

I think if one of you guys here buys the thong and post a picture, Jeff should give away some of his rub as a grand prize :)


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 3, 2007)

I second Lisa's idea!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 3, 2007)

Sure glad I already have his rub....


----------



## rip (Dec 3, 2007)

I ain't doin it......and I sure as he!! don't want to see these guys.


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 4, 2007)

Somebody slap me I must be dreaming ...


----------



## ajthepoolman (Dec 4, 2007)

No aprons?


----------



## smokin for life (Dec 4, 2007)

Why is everyone pointing fingers at the guys when talking about the thongs. HHHHmmmmmm I wonder what the ladies would look like in them? That would sure be a better picture to look at.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Dec 4, 2007)

Whoops!  I see the apron now!


----------



## richtee (Dec 4, 2007)

I got an apron!


----------



## richtee (Dec 4, 2007)

Hmmm Well, as long as it's not yer vertical, I suppose OK   };{)


----------



## glued2it (Dec 4, 2007)

OK girls here I am in my SMF thong.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 6, 2007)

Order came today 12-6. YEE HAA!!!
Very fast and nice job.
Thank you Jeff for your forum.


----------



## dono (Dec 6, 2007)

ok I placed my order, got me a trucker hat an apron and a golf shirt. oh ya and a little something ummmmm very little something for the wife 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






hope it gets here before christmas lol gives unwrapping a whole new meaning lol ooopppsss did I say that


----------



## dono (Dec 6, 2007)

wife says it looks padded lol


----------



## ba_loko (Dec 6, 2007)

LMAO......is that an SMF thong?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









On edit:  I see that Jeremy posted his thong pic......<coughgagcough>  :)


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 6, 2007)

How did I miss that picture? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Nice thong glued! LOL!


----------



## cman95 (Dec 7, 2007)

Cap, stickers and bubba q apron on the way. yeeehawwww!!!


----------



## richtee (Dec 7, 2007)

Cool! Mine should be in soon. just wish the weather was a little more conducive to showing it off properly. Ah well... winter makes spring REALLY special up here.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 7, 2007)

Got mine ordered! 

I hope the misses likes her li'l gift...


----------



## cman95 (Dec 15, 2007)

My wife emailed me and said that my smf stuff had arrived. YEEHAAW!! Wait why am I hollaring.......I am 8800 miles away.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Oh well it will be there when I get home.


----------



## ba_loko (Dec 21, 2007)

I received my order today.  It was all good until I got to the hooded sweatshirt.  Unfortunately, the logo was off center by quite a bit.  I emailed their customer support center (after 5pm) and received an email notifying me that a replacement would be shipped immediately.  They even said that they didn't want me to incur any additional charges by shipping the other one back.  Yeah, I'll discard that one.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Kudos to the outstanding customer service at CafePress.com!

P.S.  The thongs were fine.


----------



## tonto1117 (Dec 21, 2007)

Pics please......


----------



## ba_loko (Dec 21, 2007)

Trust me, Ma'am.  You DO NOT want to see that!


----------



## richtee (Dec 21, 2007)

We agree again!   ;{)


----------



## tonto1117 (Dec 21, 2007)

LOL.....I will take your word on that
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BTW....Had a similiar issue with Cafe Press, and they did the same thing. Sent the new item with no shipping charges or returns charges incurred.....Rare to find that quality of customer service these days!!!


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 1, 2008)

Just bumping up the comments on customer service provided at www.cafepress.com 

I recently ordered a couple of shirts and a hat. I got them in very good time. The problem I had was a self inflicted bonehead mistake- I ordered the wrong sizes in the shirts. 

I requested an RMA to exchange for the proper size. They sent back an e-mail stating they would send out new shirts and no need to return the items and at no additional cost to me.

Cafepress Rocks!

Excellent choice in supplier Jeff!


----------

